
OpenTSDB RCE - neuroid
http://seclists.org/bugtraq/2016/Apr/118
======
neuroid
Reported in
[https://github.com/OpenTSDB/opentsdb/issues/781](https://github.com/OpenTSDB/opentsdb/issues/781)

